# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Sieuthivienthong.com – Chuyên gia giải pháp thiết bị điện tử viễn thông

## bientinhxa762

Siêu thị viễn thông - sieuthivienthong.com là kênh mua sắm thiết bị viễn thông trực tuyến chính hãng uy tín và chất lượng thuộc *Công ty Cổ Phần Viễn Thông Á Châu*. Khi mua các thiết bị điện tử viễn thông tại đây bạn hoàn toàn an tâm về chất lượng sản phẩm cũng như chính sách bảo hành.
Thiết bị điện tử viễn thông (*Camera quan sát*, thiết bị mạng, chuông cửa có màn hình, máy chiếu, máy chấm công hay tổng đài điện thoại,..) hiện nay đã không còn quá xa lạ với hầu hết người tiêu dùng hiện đại thời 4.0. Tại TP.HCM, có vô số các cơ sở cung cấp các sản phẩm thiết bị điện tử viễn thông này và trong đó không thể không nhắc đến Siêu thị viễn thông.
Siêu thị viễn thông – sieuthivienthong.com là kênh mua sắm thiết bị viễn thông trực tuyến chính hãng uy tín và chất lượng thuộc Công ty Cổ Phần Viễn Thông Á Châu. Được thành lập vào năm 2007, trải qua 15 năm hình thành và phát triển Siêu thị viễn thông đã có chỗ đứng và uy tín nhất định trên thị trường Việt Nam. Khi mua các thiết bị điện tử viễn thông tại đây bạn hoàn toàn có thể an tâm về chất lượng sản phẩm cũng như chính sách bảo hành. Tất cả các sản phẩm của Siêu thị viễn thông – sieuthivienthong.com được nhập và bảo hành chính hãng theo nhà sản xuất, nhà cung cấp, phân phối. 
Với tầm nhìn chiến lược kinh doanh và những nỗ lực không ngừng, Siêu thị viễn thông đã trở thành nhà cung cấp sản phẩm và giải pháp viễn thông, điện tử có độ tin cậy hàng đầu tại phía Nam với các sản phẩm chủ lực như:
*1.* *Tổng đài điện thoại*
Tổng đài điện thoại tiếng Anh là Private Branch eXchange (PBX) là hệ thống chuyển mạch tự động để thiết lập các cuộc gọi nội bộ giữa các thiết bị đầu cuối hoặc gọi ra ngoài trên một số đầu thuê bao của các nhà cung cấp. Tùy quy mô văn phòng, tòa nhà, công ty, doanh nghiệp mà số lượng máy lẻ trong hệ thống tổng đài điện thoại có thể dao động nhỏ từ 30 – 50 nhánh máy và lớn khoảng trên 120 máy nhánh.
Nếu như trước đây, tổng đài điện thoại chỉ bị giới hạn ở việc chuyển tiếp các cuộc gọi thoại thì ngày nay đã thiết bị viễn thông này đã được cải tiến thêm nhiều tính năng hiện đại như: truyền tải cả hình ảnh, video, dữ liệu,… Việc cải tiến mới này giúp tăng tính chuyên nghiệp cho công ty, tiết kiệm chi phí và dễ dàng quản lý các cuộc gọi ra vào. 
Một số gợi ý tổng đài điện thoại hay được doanh nghiệp lựa chọn lắp đặt tại Siêu thị viễn thông bạn có thể tham khảo như: Tổng đài KX-TDA100, KX-TDA100D, tổng đài Siemens Hipath 1150, tổng đài LG LDK1248, tổng đài Panasonic KX-TDA100D, KX-TDA200, tổng đài Siemens Hipath 1190, Siemens Hipath 3550, tổng đài LG LDK300…
*2. Camera quan sát*
Camera và thiết bị an ninh đang đóng vai trò ngày càng quan trọng và mang lại nhiều lợi ích đối với các cá nhân, gia đình, doanh nghiệp. Khi lắp đặt hệ thống camera quan sát bạn có nhiều lợi ích như: không cần trực tiếp có mặt tận nơi để giám sát, chỉ đạo công việc; có thể kiểm tra vùng quan sát với camera mọi lúc, mọi nơi trên thiết bị cá nhân như smartphone, máy tính xách tay, máy tính bảng,…; giúp bảo vệ tài sản, đề phòng mất cắp; tiết kiệm chi phí nhân công;*Một số sản phẩm camera quan sát đang được các doanh nghiệp ưa chuộng lắp đặt nhất tại Siêu thị viễn thông trong thời gian gần đây là:* 

Camera IP Cube hồng ngoại không dây 2.0 Megapixel HIKVISION SH-IVB21UF-IWCamera IP Cube hồng ngoại không dây 2.0 Megapixel HIKVISION DS-2CV2U21FD-IWCamera IP hồng ngoại không dây 2.0 Megapixel KBVISION KBONE KN-H21PWCamera IP hồng ngoại không dây 2.0 Megapixel EZVIZ C6N 1080P (CS-C6N-A0-1C2WFR)Camera IP hồng ngoại không dây 2.0 Megapixel DAHUA IPC-C22EP-A-IMOUCamera IP hồng ngoại không dây 2.0 Megapixel DAHUA IPC-C22EP-D-IMOU
*3. Thiết bị mạng*
Nếu bạn đang có kế hoạch xây dựng, sửa chữa văn phòng, công ty và thi công lại hệ thống mạng thì Siêu thị viễn thông sẽ là một lựa chọn tốt. Tại đây cung cấp nhiều giải pháp thiết bị mạng như Lan, Wan, Wifi và thiết bị phụ kiện liên quan với chi phí hợp lý và chất lượng.
*4. Chuông cửa có hình*
Không chỉ được ưa chuộng sử dụng nhiều tại các khu biệt thự sang trọng, chuông cửa có hình hiện nay còn được ứng dụng phổ biến lắp đặt tại nhà riêng và các căn hộ chung cư. Sản phẩm giúp gia chủ kiểm soát được an ninh khi có khách lạ muốn tiếp cận. Bằng việc kết hợp giữa hệ thống camera, mic, chuông cửa màn hình và khóa tự động, người ngoài cửa và trong nhà có thể dễ dàng giao tiếp với nhau mà không cần mở cửa. 
Một số sản phẩm bán chạy tại Siêu thị viễn thông như: Bộ chuông cửa màn hình màu PANASONIC VL-SV74VN, màn hình màu chuông cửa COMMAX CDV-70H, màn hình màu chuông cửa SAMSUNG SHT-7017XM/CN, màn hình màu chuông cửa COMMAX CDV-70N,….
*5. Máy chấm công*
Máy chấm công ra đời giúp tiết kiệm thời gian và công sức chấm công, quản lý nhân sự, tính lương nhân viên, đồng thời hỗ trợ một phần kiểm soát an ninh cho công ty, cơ sở kinh doanh. Trên thị trường hiện nay, các loại máy chấm công Ronald Jack, HIKVISION, MITA, GIGATA, WISE EYE, SUPREMA,… rất nổi tiếng và được nhiều công ty, cơ sở kinh doanh ưu tiên lựa chọn hàng đầu. Siêu thị viễn thông cung cấp tất cả các thương hiệu máy chấm công chính hãng nổi tiếng này nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể ghé qua trải nghiệm khi có nhu cầu lắp đặt.
*6. Máy chiếu – Projector*
*Máy chiếu* là thiết bị không thể thiếu trong các lĩnh vực giáo dục, trường học, văn phòng, sự kiện, hội nghị, hội thảo, chiếu phim, giải trí, gia đình…và dần tạo nên xu hướng về việc trang bị thiết bị trình chiếu cho môi trường làm việc, giải trí hiện đại thời 4.0. 
Với các công nghệ hiện đại nhất như: DLP (Digital Crystal Display), LCD (Liquid Crystal Display) và LCoS (Liquid Crystal on Silicon: lai giữa LCD và DLP) cho phép người dùng có thể trải nghiệm chất lượng hình ảnh tốt nhất với chi phí tối ưu. Hiện Siêu thị viễn thông đang cung cấp các sản phẩm máy chiếu Sony, Panasonic, Sharp, Boxlight, Epson, Optoma,… chính hãng chất lượng với giá cả rất phải chăng.
Siêu thị viễn thông cam kết hỗ trợ tốt nhất cho khách hàng từ khâu thanh toán linh hoạt, giải quyết rủi ro và bảo hành nhanh chóng. Dịch vụ giao hàng tận nơi, tư vấn sản phẩm và hỗ trợ kỹ thuật miễn phí. Do đó, khi có nhu cầu trải nghiệm sản phẩm và dịch vụ tại Siêu thị viễn thông bạn liên hệ ngay thông tin: 
*Công Ty Cổ Phần Viễn Thông Á Châu*
Showroom: 92K Nguyễn Thái Sơn – Phường 3 – Q.Gò Vấp – Tp.HCM
Website: https://www.sieuthivienthong.com

----------

